# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αγορά Ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης

## imarkou

Γειά σας και από εμένα.
Θα ήθελα να αγοράσω μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση αλλά δεν έχω και πολύ ιδέα.
Θα ήθελα inverter επειδή είμαι αρχάριος και έχω ακούσει οτι κολλάει πιο εύκολα.
Η χρήση που θα κάνω είναι ερασιτεχνική και θέλω να είναι οικονομική μέχρι 250€.

Έχει κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποια;

Για αυτές εδώ τί λέτε;
http://www.etools.gr/ergaleia-hlektr...sigkolhsh.html
http://www.toolstore.gr/einhell-bt-iw-160-%CE%B7%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%BA%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BA%C  E%BF%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7-inverter-160a-tig-p-6395.html

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## kaptenlouna

Θα σου πρότεινα να ρίξεις και μια ματιά σε telwin ,τα οποία θεωρούνται καλά μηχανήματα.Επίσης επικεντρώσου σε κάποια χαρακτηριστηκά όπως:  κατανάλωση KW , χώρα κατασκευής  ,βάρος και εγγύηση.Πάντως και αυτές που έδειξες μια χαρα φαίνονται για τα λεφτά τους.(Η Einhell πάντως έχει προέλευση Γερμανία-θελω να πιστέυω και κατασκευή)

----------


## Σιβηρος

Αμφιβαλω οτι οι Einhell ειναι Γερμανικης κατασκευης, μαλλον κινεζικες ειναι. Κοιτα να εχει οσο το δυνατον πιο μακρυα εγγυηση, γιατι οι inverter καιγονται πιο ευκολα απο οτι οι απλου μετασχηματιστη - τις οποιες, με την θερμικη προστασια που εχουν, ειναι μαλλον δυσκολο να καουν. Επισης, σιγουρεψου οτι υπαρχει δυνατοτητα επισκευης και μετα την ληξη της εγγυσης - βρες το βιβλιαρακι που ερχεται με την συσκευη και παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στο συμβεβλημενο εργαστηριο της περιοχης σου που εχει αναλαβει την εγγυηση και ρωτα εαν θα υπαρχει δυνατοτητα εκτος εγγυησης επισκευης και ποσο συνηθως κοστιζει. Επισης, ρωτα, αν και αμφιβαλω αν σου απαντησουν ειλικρινα, αν το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο χαλαει συχνα.

Η συγκεκριμενη εχει διασωληνωση για λειτουργια TIG ("Αργκον"), δηλαδη ελεγχο και ακροδεκτες αεριου για τσιμπιδα TIG, την οποια ομως πρεπει να αγορασεις ξεχωριστα. Αλλα δεν εχει κυκλωμα υψηλης τασεως για εναυση TIG με σπινθηρα και οχι με συρσιμο επι της προς κολληση επιφανειας, που κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αν ενδιαφερεσαι για TIG, και δεν ξερω και εαν εχει δυνατητα συνδεσης πενταλ ελεγχου ρευματος για κολληση TIG.

Τις Ιταλικες οπως την Telwin δεν τις εμπιστευομαι και ιδιαιτερα απο αποψη ποιοτητας, ειναι λιγο σαν τα ιταλικα αυτοκινητα. Δεν εχω τιποτα να πω για την συγκεκριμενη μαρκα, απλα γενικα για προελευση απο Ιταλια μιλαω.

----------


## kaptenlouna

οff topic





> ειναι λιγο σαν τα ιταλικα αυτοκινητα.....



Μάλλον δεν έχεις οδηγήσει ιταλικό αυτοκίνητο. :Smile:  :Smile: 

off topic

----------


## Σιβηρος

Ναι, εινια αληθεια, οσα δοκιμασα δεν παιρνανε μπρος...

----------


## kaptenlouna

> Ναι, εινια αληθεια, οσα δοκιμασα δεν παιρνανε μπρος...



Πρέπει να γυρίσεις τον διακόπτη για να πάρει...

Φιλικά

----------


## selectronic

Χαχαχαχα, ηρεμήστε παιδιά

  Φίλε imarkou την ίδια Einhell έχω πάρει κι εγώ, πριν 2-3 χρόνια. Δυστυχώς είμαι τελείως ερασιτέχνης και με αυτήν έμαθα να κολλάω. Δεν την έχω δουλέψει και πάρα πολύ, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ δυνατή. Με τα 2,5mm ηλεκτρόδια που κολλάω, την έχω στο ~10, πιο πάνω τα λιώνει-τρυπάει. Το αέριο δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει.

  Δεν έχει άσχημη ποιότητα κατασκευής, αλλά αν και λέει “Germany” το αποκλείω λόγο τιμής, μάλλον κάπου αλλού τους τις φτιάχνουν.

----------


## Panoss

Όσα Einhell έχω δει είναι made in china, αλλά η Einhell είναι γερμανική.
Ντάξει, καλό value for money γενικώς, όχι κορυφαία ποιότητα. Δεν είναι για επαγγελματική χρήση, αλλά για τον ερασιτέχνη μια χαρά φαίνονται.

----------


## Σιβηρος

Υπαρχουν δυο ειδων εταιρειες που ειναι Γερμανικες μεν αλλα τα προϊοντα τους ειναι "made in China". Η πρωτη ειναι κατασκευαστες η πρωην κατασκευαστες εργαλειων, που κανουν το design στην Γερμανια, και τα παραγγελνουν σε μια βιομηχανια στην Κινα για να τα βγαλει σε ποσοτητες. Η δευτερη κατηγορια ειναι εμπορικες επιχειρησεις οι οποιες αγοραζουν εργαλεια που και ειναι σχεδιασμενα στην Κινα, και φτιαγμενα στην Κινα. Η Einhell μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι ειναι απο την δευτερη κατηργορια, οπως και ενα σωρο αλλες παρομοιες. Ως εκ τουτου, επειδη τα μοντελα τους δεν ειναι και τοσο σταθερα και ενος μονον κατασκευαστη, ειναι δυσκολο να βρει κανεις ανταλλακτικα - θυμαμαι που εψαχνα για καρβουνακια για το μοτερ ενος εργαλειου Einhell, και οπου πηγα σε μαγαζια που επισκευαζουν η εχουν ανταλλακτικα απο τετοια εργαλεια, μου λεγανε οτι "Einhell δεν θα βρεις καρβουνακια".

Παντως η δικια μου η εντυπωση ειναι οτι τα Κινεζικα ειναι καλης ποιοτητας γενικα, και, οπως ειπε και ο Panoss, ειναι καλο το value for money που δινουν.

----------


## -nikos-

τα Einhell ειναι μαπα.
και για να το καταλεβετε ποσο μαπα ειναι καντε την εξις δωκιμη=
σε απανταχου δραπανα βαλτε την αντιστροφη και πιαστε το τσοκ,,,,,,θα κλασει μεντες το εργαλειο.
οι ηλεκτροκολισεις δεν νωμιζω οτι ειναι ανωτερες της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας.
Θα σου πρότεινα να ρίξεις και μια ματιά σε telwin και εγω.

----------


## Σιβηρος

Αν κρινεις απο ενα τετοιο τεστ, εχεις αδικο. Το εαν μπορει ο χρηστης να σταματησει εαν δραπανο η οχι, εξαρταται 100% απο την θεση του ηλεκτρονικου ελεγχου στροφων, ενα ποτενσιομετρακι που βρισκεται συνηθως επανω στον διακοπτη εκινησης, ο οποιος εχει και μια γλωσσιδα ελεγχου αντιστροφης κινησης. Εαν το εχει το δραπανο κανεις σε θεση ελεγχου λιγοτερων απο το μεγιστο στροφων, ειτε ειναι Einhell ειτε ειναι Γερμανικης ηα αλλης μαρκας δηθεν "ποιοτητας", θα το σταματησει και ενα μωρο παιδι με τα χερια του. Για να διατηρηθει η δυνατοτητα εξασκησης ροπης οταν κατεβαινουν οι στροφες, ο μοναδικος τροπος ειναι το μηχανικο κιβωτιο ταχυτητων.

----------


## nikolaras

off topic... αλλά αφού συζητιέται,το γράφω.
Αγόρασα πρόσφατα ένα μπλακ και ντεκερ τρυπάνι, το οποίο στην αναστροφή δεν είχε καθόλου δύναμη, όπως λέει ο φίλος Νίκος.
Το πρόβλημα το διόρθωσα μόνος μου και ήταν κατασκευαστικό καθώς όταν πατούσες το κουμπάκι της αναστροφής δεν πήγαινε στη θέση του και το ποτενσιόμετρο ελέγχου στροφών δεν πήγαινε στο τέρμα του με αποτέλεσμα την απώλεια δύναμης.
Πρίν από αυτό είχα αγοράσει 2 τρυπάνια μπλακ και ντεκερ φθηνά σε προσφορά  σχεδόν παρόμοια, από το πρακτικερ και δεν έμεινα καθόλου ευχαριστημένος(και τα 2 κάηκαν σε λίγο καιρό).

----------


## turist

Η Einhell σαν εταιρία είναι Γερμανική και νομίζω η μπλε σειρά της φτιάχνετε στην Κίνα ενώ η κόκκινη στη Γερμανία. Εγώ πάντως έχω μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση Einhell πορτοκαλί από το 90 που γράφει made in West Germany... αθάνατο εργαλείο.

----------


## imarkou

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Θα ήθελα και τη γνώμη σας και σε κάτι άλλο.
Λέτε να είναι πιο αξιόπιστη μια ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση χαλκού; ή να επιχειρήσω την inverter;

----------


## FILMAN

> off topic... αλλά αφού συζητιέται,το γράφω.
> Αγόρασα πρόσφατα ένα μπλακ και ντεκερ τρυπάνι, το οποίο στην αναστροφή δεν είχε καθόλου δύναμη, όπως λέει ο φίλος Νίκος.
> Το πρόβλημα το διόρθωσα μόνος μου και ήταν κατασκευαστικό καθώς όταν πατούσες το κουμπάκι της αναστροφής δεν πήγαινε στη θέση του και το ποτενσιόμετρο ελέγχου στροφών δεν πήγαινε στο τέρμα του με αποτέλεσμα την απώλεια δύναμης.
> Πρίν από αυτό είχα αγοράσει 2 τρυπάνια μπλακ και ντεκερ φθηνά σε προσφορά  σχεδόν παρόμοια, από το πρακτικερ και δεν έμεινα καθόλου ευχαριστημένος(και τα 2 κάηκαν σε λίγο καιρό).



Πολλές φορές δεν είναι κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα, αλλά στην αριστερόστροφη λειτουργία ο διακόπτης είναι φτιαγμένος να μην μπορεί να πατηθεί τέρμα γιατί σπινθηρίζουν υπερβολικά τα καρβουνάκια.

----------


## -nikos-

τις πιο πολλες φωρες ειναι απλα το εργαλειο μαπα.
εχω ενα kress [την φθινη σηρα]και στο αναποδο εχει την ιδια δυναμη με το κανονικο.[δεν σταματιεται]
το ιδιο και τα deValt [τωρα θυγατρικη της blakedeker]η ακομα και τα πνευματικα της bosh που δεν προσφερωνται
για αναποδη χρηση και ομως ''πετανε'' στο αναποδο.
και μιλαμε για απλα δραπανα,χωρις σασμαν αργου-γρηγωρου.
-
οντος αυτα που... ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ.. πετανε πολλους σπινθιρες στο αναποδο,μαλον ειναι 
θεμα περιελιξης για μιωση του κοστους παραγωγης.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ έχω ένα Stayer W700 που έχει όλες τις στροφές στο ανάποδο, και ο σπινθηρισμός από τα καρβουνάκια αγκαλιάζει όλο το συλλέκτη γύρω γύρω.

Και δεν είναι θέμα περιέλιξης, αλλά του ότι επειδή η δεξιόστροφη λειτουργία είναι πιο συχνή (τρύπημα - βίδωμα) τα καρβουνάκια και ο συλλέκτης "λιμάρουν" το ένα το άλλο προς την αυτή κατεύθυνση. Ανάποδα, τα καρβουνάκια ξύνουν το συλλέκτη όπως το ροκάνι ξύνει το ξύλο.

----------


## giavra

> Πολλές φορές δεν είναι κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα, αλλά στην αριστερόστροφη λειτουργία ο διακόπτης είναι φτιαγμένος να μην μπορεί να πατηθεί τέρμα γιατί σπινθηρίζουν υπερβολικά τα καρβουνάκια.



+++++++1

----------


## giavra

> Εγώ έχω ένα Stayer W700 που έχει όλες τις στροφές στο ανάποδο, και ο σπινθηρισμός από τα καρβουνάκια αγκαλιάζει όλο το συλλέκτη γύρω γύρω.
> 
> Και δεν είναι θέμα περιέλιξης, αλλά του ότι επειδή η δεξιόστροφη λειτουργία είναι πιο συχνή (τρύπημα - βίδωμα) τα καρβουνάκια και ο συλλέκτης "λιμάρουν" το ένα το άλλο προς την αυτή κατεύθυνση. Ανάποδα, τα καρβουνάκια ξύνουν το συλλέκτη όπως το ροκάνι ξύνει το ξύλο.



++++++++++2

----------


## nikolaras

Μου βάλατε ιδέες τώρα....
Λέτε να έκανα πατάτα που το πείραξα; Δηλ. να ήταν κατασκευασμένο έτσι; (να γυρνάει αργά στο ανάποδο)

----------


## ganagnost02

Μην ανοίγω νέο θεμά, ελπίζω μην υπαρχει προβλημα καθως ψαχνω και γω για μια ηλ/ση για οικιακη χρηση, 
εχω δει της telwin 2 μοντελα, το force 165(την κόκκινη) και την infinity 170(την λευκή ), δίνουν και οι 2, 150Α.
Ψάχνω να βρω διάφορες στο ιντερνετ, δεν εχω καταφέρει να βρω κάτι ιδικά για την infinity, επίσης εχουν σημαντική 
διαφορα στην τιμη τους. Γνωρίζει κανενας για τα συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα ; αξίζουν ; 
Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα εγω πιστευω οτι οι ινβερτερ δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα , παρ΄οτι στο μαγαζι ηρθε το συνεργειο με μια τελγουιν κιτρινη και το ηλεκτροδιο το μαμουσε κανονικα βεβαια ο ανθρωπος της ειχε φτιαξει ενα ξυλινο κουτι για την υγρασια απο οτι μου ειπε ,(θεορια παλμοτροφοδοτικων) και μου ειπε επισης οτι καλυτερα να ειχε μια απλη μηχανη, που δεν θα ηθελε  τοσο προσοχη  οσο η συγκεκριμενη. Καπωτε ηθελα να παρω και εγω μια ινβερτερ αλλα ενας φιλος ηλ/κος μου ηπε οχι χαλανε ευκολα και ειναι δυσκολες στην επισκευη αυτα. Προσοπικα εγω χρησιμοπιω για τις πιο βαριες δουλιες μια 3σκαλη, και αμα ειναι τιποτα αλο εχω μια πιο μικρη βυθιζωμενου πυρινα :Smile:

----------


## elektronio

> καλησπερα εγω πιστευω οτι οι ινβερτερ δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα , παρ΄οτι στο μαγαζι ηρθε το συνεργειο με μια τελγουιν κιτρινη και το ηλεκτροδιο το μαμουσε κανονικα βεβαια ο ανθρωπος της ειχε φτιαξει ενα ξυλινο κουτι για την υγρασια απο οτι μου ειπε ,(θεορια παλμοτροφοδοτικων) και μου ειπε επισης οτι καλυτερα να ειχε μια απλη μηχανη, που δεν θα ηθελε  τοσο προσοχη  οσο η συγκεκριμενη. Καπωτε ηθελα να παρω και εγω μια ινβερτερ αλλα ενας φιλος ηλ/κος μου ηπε οχι χαλανε ευκολα και ειναι δυσκολες στην επισκευη αυτα. Προσοπικα εγω χρησιμοπιω για τις πιο βαριες δουλιες μια 3σκαλη, και αμα ειναι τιποτα αλο εχω μια πιο μικρη βυθιζωμενου πυρινα



Νεκτάριε,
 οι παλιές μηχανές με μετασχηματιστή είναι σχετικά αθάνατες (εκτός αν τις ζορίσεις πολύ και δεν λειτουργήσει το θερμικό) αλλά και βαριές (δύσχρηστες), ενώ οι inverter έχουν αρκετά πλεονεκτήματα εκτός από το χαμηλό βάρος. Όντας ηλεκτρονικές μπορούν να κάνουν παιχνίδια με το ρεύμα ώστε να βοηθούν το χρήστη να κολλήσει πιο εύκολα και πιο καλά. (antistick, arcforce κλπ). Επιπλέον έχουν συνεχές ρεύμα στην έξοδο που κάνει καλύτερο γαζί και έχει δυνατότητα να κάψει ειδικά ηλεκτρόδια.
Όσο για το ότι χαλάνε, οι μηχανές inverter ξεκίνησαν πολύ ευπαθείς στην πορεία όμως στο χρόνο απέκτησαν πολλές προστασίες και έφτασαν σε σημείο να καίγονται δύσκολα. Ακόμη πιο πρόσφατα βέβαια η αγορά άρχισε να κατακλύζεται από κινέζικες οπότε η ποιότητα γενικώς κατέβηκε.

ganagnost02,
Για οικιακή χρήση μέχρι 150Α είσαι μια χαρά, ενώ πιστεύω θα σε καλύπτει και μια 130Α.
Για την ποιότητα και το κάψιμο προτίμησε μια ευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης μηχανή.

----------


## ganagnost02

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!! 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

